# Paph Memoria Richard Ong 'Ken Judge' AM/AOC



## emydura (Oct 8, 2015)

The weekend before last this won Champion Slipper orchid and Champion Hybrid at our spring show. Last weekend at the bigger SW NSW regional show it won Champion Slipper orchid and was awarded an AM (82.5 points). I was pleasantly surprised as judges have had opportunities to award it in the past and haven't, so I had no expectations.



Paphiopedilum Memoria Richard Ong 'Ken Judge' AM/AOC (Michael Koopowitz 'Jamboree' AM/AOS x lowii 'Exotic Dancer' FCC/AOS).


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 8, 2015)

:clap: Congratulations :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2015)

Great color, congrats.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 8, 2015)

That is super - well done!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2015)

Congrats, David. Color is wonderful, and the petals are really amazing. The award is about time!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 8, 2015)

I really like this! Awesome dorsal too!


----------



## Spaph (Oct 8, 2015)

Congratulations, so many awards!!!:clap:


----------



## abax (Oct 8, 2015)

Much smarter judges this time around. The plant and flowers are beautiful. Woohoo on those wonderful petals.


----------



## cattmad (Oct 9, 2015)

Congratulations david, looks well grown


----------



## troy (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow, very beautiful!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 9, 2015)

Is it one of Sam's crosses?


----------



## Clark (Oct 9, 2015)

Super!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 9, 2015)

Congrat's! A beautiful specimen for sure.


----------



## emydura (Oct 9, 2015)

cattmad said:


> Congratulations david, looks well grown



It is getting back to its best. Four years ago it looked incredible, flowering with 3 spikes. When I looked at the roots it was really root bound and I potted it up into a bigger pot (>20cm). Most of the roots then rotted and I've had to slowly bring it back. I seem to struggle in general when I put Paphs in pots greater than 20 cm diameter. This plant seems to have grown a strong root system again and is now growing well. It is a very vigorous plant actually. 



Ozpaph said:


> Is it one of Sam's crosses?



Possibly. I have seen other Sam crosses with lowii 'Exotic Dancer' FCC/AOS in it. I got this plant off John Robertson myself.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2015)

very well grown and AM material for sure. i like the wide petals.


----------



## cattmad (Oct 9, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Is it one of Sam's crosses?



Pretty sure this is a paphanatics cross, the MK 'Jamboree' is definatly from paphanatics

Makes sense it came from john Robertson he was there agent in aus for a fair while


----------



## Secundino (Oct 10, 2015)

Congrats, the dorsal is striking!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 10, 2015)

What a beautiful flower! Congrats David!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 10, 2015)

Congrats!

Very dramatic color and a shape!!


----------



## fibre (Oct 10, 2015)

Congrats David!


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2015)

Superb! Congratulations!


----------



## jimspaphs (Nov 12, 2015)

emydura said:


> The weekend before last this won Champion Slipper orchid and Champion Hybrid at our spring show. Last weekend at the bigger SW NSW regional show it won Champion Slipper orchid and was awarded an AM (82.5 points). I was pleasantly surprised as judges have had opportunities to award it in the past and haven't, so I had no expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> Paphiopedilum Memoria Richard Ong 'Ken Judge' AM/AOC (Michael Koopowitz 'Jamboree' AM/AOS x lowii 'Exotic Dancer' FCC/AOS).


congrats---good one on a strong plant.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 14, 2015)

That's awesome, great color. Congrats!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 14, 2015)

Way to go. Well deserved and a great result from this cross.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm late but still Nicely Done David! Who is Ken, David?


----------



## emydura (Nov 15, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm late but still Nicely Done David! Who is Ken, David?



Thanks Rick.

The old man. I thought I'd better name one after him before he gets too much older.


----------



## phraggy (Nov 29, 2015)

Don't know how I missed this, it is one of the most beautiful multis I have ever seen.

Ed


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 29, 2015)

Really unusual too! congratulations!


----------



## troy (Nov 29, 2015)

I have had the same problem with lowiis and it's hybrids, it seems they don't like to be repotted up in size pots, anyhow congrats on your successful comeback & blooming!!!!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 1, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## Achamore (Mar 11, 2016)

Any ideas where I could get ahold of a Memoria Richard Ong..? Need one for my business...!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm sure with the right monies David would part with the first division your way.:clap:


----------



## troy (Mar 11, 2016)

He is in australia


----------



## JAB (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats! Is it me or does the staminode look translucent!?!? Gorgeous! is this a new cross or just new to me? 

Cheers
Jake


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2016)

New to you. It had to been made in the early 2000's


----------



## JAB (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks Rick! SO many crosses!!!!!! Hard to keep track.


----------



## emydura (Mar 14, 2016)

I have been enjoying the last few days of summer down the SE coast of NSW, so I have just caught up with this. 

To be honest, of the 4 or 5 plants of this cross I have seen, mine is the only one that was half decent. The others were ordinary to say the least. Short petals and not a lot of colour. They seem to have taken the worst attributes from the parents. Here are a couple of links as well as a photo. I saw another one for sale on ebay here in Australia and it was no better than these.


http://www.paramountorchids.com/jpg/paph michael koopowitz x lowii copy.jpg

http://www.healingorchids.com/images/livingtreeorchids/lightofmyeye/lightofmyeye1-1200.jpg






[/QUOTE]


----------

